# Honey Candy



## crystal (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, Just wondering if any one has a honey hard candy recipe. I have honey that has sugerd and want to use it for candy making,


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

*Honey Hard Candy Recipe*

Honey Hard Candy 

2 cups honey (spray inside of measuring cup with cooking spray first and the honey will just pour out without a mess)
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup heavy cream
Butter (use real butter to grease jellroll pan with and for coating hands)

Combine all of the above ingredients in heavy sauce pan and cook slowly until it reaches the hard ball stage. Pour mixture onto a well buttered jellyroll pan. When cool enough to handle, butter hands and pull candy until a light golden color. Cut into 1-inch pieces with buttered scissors or knife and wrap each piece with waxed paper.


----------

